# What size tank?



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive seen a glass fish tank in my local charity shop, what size does it need to be for a small colony of mice? 2-3 
Also how would i go about sorting an extra wire top, like a gerbilarium?
I can fashion a wire lid pretty well, just involves taking dad out for a good cup of coffee :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

it dont have to be huge. do you know how big it is?


----------



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

No but it doesnt look too big id take a guess at roughly 20 litres


----------



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive got one that is over 60L that my dad is trying to take the lid off


----------

